# tents found at Diamond creek



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

*your contact info*



rafterbrooks said:


> We found a dry bag with tents in it at Diamond creek on March 24. Reply to claim please.


Hey Rafterbrooks, I'd like to post this at 
Rafting_Grand_Canyon : Rafting Grand Canyon

do you have an e-mail folks can contact you at if they think it's theirs?

e-mail me offline if you'd like at tommartin AT rrfw.org

Thanks, Tom Martin


----------

